# P55 vs H55



## maestrok

Hi guys. 

I am building a new system and was wondering which motherboard i should get.

My CPU is i5 760.  I realized people say P55 go well with i5 760 than H55.

Yes, H55 seems low priced and more ecomic but what if i *Must* choose between below two mother boards?


*1*. ASUS P7P55 LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard $145

*2*. ASUS P7H55D-M EVO LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard $130

they have about $15 difference.


----------



## wag 42

Your prices are pretty high for those boards-check out newegg. Both have the same price (119.99 + 7.56 shipping).


----------



## maestrok

*Thanks.*



wag 42 said:


> Your prices are pretty high for those boards-check out newegg. Both have the same price (119.99 + 7.56 shipping).



Yea well.. i guess some websites do have same price on these motherboards.

Which one should i go with than? P55 or H55?


----------



## wag 42

I have an I5-760 as well. Been slowly buying the pieces for a few months now. The board I am going to go with is the Asus P7P55D-E Pro. The "E" versions have sata 6Gb/s and usb 3.0

I prefer ATX over micro ATX-more real estate/flexability. It really depends on your needs (H55 has integrated GPU, P55 requires a GPU).


----------



## maestrok

*yea*



wag 42 said:


> I have an I5-760 as well. Been slowly buying the pieces for a few months now. The board I am going to go with is the Asus P7P55D-E Pro. The "E" versions have sata 6Gb/s and usb 3.0
> 
> I prefer ATX over micro ATX-more real estate/flexability. It really depends on your needs (H55 has integrated GPU, P55 requires a GPU).



Yea. I got my GTX460 so GPU does not matter.

I wonder if some H55 models are better than the P55 models with similar price range.


----------



## TristanPerry

Personally I'd go with the P55 (I have a Core i5 750 and a Gigabyte P55 board and it works really well).


----------



## fastdude

P55 has more features, more PCIe bandwith, usually works better with Higher-end i5s (700 series) and i7 800 series. H55 usually works better with clarkdale CPUs; G6950, i3, i5 etc.


----------

